# Which race?



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 20, 2002)

Wich race ,do you think, is the most heroic one in ME?

***Thread moved to Bag End*** 
Grond


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Wich race?*



> _Originally posted by gimli_alvevenn _
> *Wich race ,do you think, is the most heroic one in ME? *


What do you mean my friend gimli???? In u it may be of a dwarf or an elf or a man.....depends my dear frien gimli...it depends


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wich race?*

I would say elves they endured so much and did the great deeds.


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes the Elves endured so much during their time in ME and they did great deeds such as awakening the trees (aka Treebeard et al) but does that make them a heroic race?

Surely a heroic race is one that goes into battle against all odds, has individuals who will fight evil and do great deeds for the great good and for others?

For this we would need to measure all the hero's in each race, measure them by their actions and good deeds, and then see who comes out on top.

You have Elrond and the rest of the Elves fighting in the great battle against Mordor and Saurons force, The 14 dwarves (and 1 hobbit)going to liberate the Lonely mountain from the evil Smaug. You have Boromir, Faramir, Aragorn and the men of lake-town fighting each way and everywhere against Sauron, Smaug, Goblins etc.

Which would be the most heroic? I think Men are, they're not immortal like the Elves, they're the underdogs, and they come up victorious most of the time under extreme circumstances!

Go men!


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 21, 2002)

A-men, ssgrif


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 21, 2002)

Men are very hardy and relentless, and they are quite strong in both mind and body.
Elves have gone through a crapload of grief, and have yet endured. Go Elves!


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 21, 2002)

And none would have lived in peace and prosperity without the courage and fortitude of our dear furry little halflings. Master Hoblyta- Hobbits of course- Simple people simple courage; like the power of the earth slow, steady and dependable.


----------



## zeuqirne (Mar 21, 2002)

*ELVES*


----------



## Durin of moria (Mar 22, 2002)

oh come on people 
the ents 
they don't have any chicks
could you guys think about what that would be like


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Mar 22, 2002)

Men, for the same reasons ssgrif posted. I was thinking that, but he/she articulated it before me.


----------



## Grond (Mar 22, 2002)

This thread has been relocated to Bag End as it does not have direct pertinence to the LotRs. 

By the way, the best race in ME was Man of course. They were the easiest to motivate to loyalty, honour and goodness and the easiest to tempt to betray their loyalty, honour and goodness. 

And as my Mama always used to say, "the proof is in the pudding." Where are the Elves? Gone! Where are Hobbits? Gone! Where are the Dwarves? Gone! Where is Man? Still here! I rest my case.


----------



## Halandor (Mar 26, 2002)

Elves, no question. without them, all men would have been seduced by Melkor and/or Sauron, plus they just kick everyones ass!


----------



## EverEve (Mar 26, 2002)

GO ELVES!!!!!! Of course, hobbits pretty much saved ME, but they are always happy. But once you get them into something, they usually see ti through to the end. Elves have loads and loads of grief, and they still manage to fight for ME............SO GO ELVES ANd HOBBITS!!!! These two, IMHO, are the most heroic races.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

I would have to say man. Being heroic is for both good and evil. Even the evil men had a great part in what happened in ME. Elves have never really flipped my boat, so I wouldnt vote for them anyways.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 6, 2002)

you people are forgetting something all races had a part in the downfall of sauron and they all had very important ones. The ents destroyed isengrad which prevented saruman from getting any more involved. A hobbit destroyed the ring. A wizard defeated a barlog. A dwarf served greatly and killed many orcs and other orrid little creatures. Bombadill one of the valar helped save frodo the ring bearer from certain death in the barrow downs and merry and pippin from old man willow. Plus Elrond and many other elves fought in the last alliance. and of cource men served greatly they fought at the gate of mordor they killed smaug and they did their damdest in all the fights. All races are equally good!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 7, 2002)

Elves were very valient but hobbits destroyed the ring (gollum is related to hobbits) and they endured its burden.


----------



## Zale (Apr 15, 2002)

My first thought would be to say Elves, but if we are talking about the 3rd Age, it would have to be Men.

The valour of all Gondor in holding back the hosts of Sauron from the rest of ME surely outweighs any individual heroes of other races, especially when coupled with the Dúnedain. And then of course there's Aragorn, and Faramir, and so on...

The Third Age was the start of the rule of Men, no question about it.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Apr 20, 2002)

I personally think elves rock tha ME even if they've gone in to tha west now. The dwarves and the hobbits don't care about ME unless somethings gonna affect them (with a few exceptions of course!). Men are too easily corrupted as well. I must admit, the Dunedain are pretty kool though.


----------



## tasar (Apr 20, 2002)

Humans, I like humans


----------

